
TinyWall – A free, lightweight and non-intrusive firewall - theprotocol
https://tinywall.pados.hu/
======
theprotocol
tl;dr: a free firewall for Windows which blocks everything by default and
doesn't alert you when a program fails to go through it - instead, blocked
things go into a "recently blocked" list going back up to 2 minutes, where you
can explicitly whitelist them.

Windows Firewall has pretty bad defaults (e.g. unrestricted outgoing traffic
among other things) and its advanced mode is a pain to work with. I've been
using TinyWall for a while and it's come to be one of the first things I
install on a fresh system.

Disclosure: I am not in any way involved with this software nor its author.

------
tapper
it works very well with screen readers. Lots of firewalls and malware programs
don't witch screws over blind people who want to stay safe on there computers.
I use it on windows 10 with NVDA.

